# Implosion: Never Lose Hope



## mrs quoad (Apr 21, 2015)

New(ish) release on ios and android, and the damned closest there's been to an AAA game for mobiles. 

Comes with a one-off price tag and imo does an unbelievably good job of balancing the main game (levelling up / exploring new levels) with the meta-game (collecting vadges for achieving specific goals within levels). 

The balance is good enough for me to've probably gotten >20 hours of gameplay out of it SO FAR - though, tbf, I reset my data after idiotically selling off an irreplaceable mod. (Had also only leveled up one of two characters - and CBA to grind the other one up, having completed all the achievements that he was really appropriately levelled for). It's fresh enough that I've also thoroughly enjoyed my second (so far) playthrough on which, after probably c.10 hours, I'm less than half way through. 

Stunning graphics, ticks all the conventional boxes but imo goes one step further in delivering an outstanding, innovative, mobile-specific game with a huge (and hugely replayable) campaign. 

Not freemium, either! One-off payment bags all content, forever. 

Will link to a review directly. 

Awesome development in mobile gaming  More like this, please!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 21, 2015)

Review: http://www.appunwrapper.com/2015/04/17/implosion-never-lose-hope-review/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2015)

Never played it, probably never will. Just wanted to say hi 

Long time no see you post


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 24, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Never played it, probably never will. Just wanted to say hi
> 
> Long time no see you post


Hello, dude!

Yes, tbf my posting habits have changed a lot! Still on the photo forum, but not many places else...

Hope all's well with you!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 12, 2016)

Shitting hell. 

Free for the next two days. 

IMO anyone with an iDevice and *any* interest in gaming would be nuts not to DL it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2016)

Went to the App Store but it's still 7.99 looks great tho


----------



## Cid (Dec 17, 2016)

I managed to get it just after quoad's post... It's good. Definitely free good. Not sure it's £8 good - a little linear, attack button a little clunky (because you use the same button to pull a ranged weapon, which can get in the way). But fairly compulsive stuff.


----------

